# 2012 MSF Turkey contest sign up thread



## Isaac_62 (Nov 29, 2004)

Team Spring Thunder
Isaac_62 (captain)
Phensway
Pierpressure
JBIV
Kccaro
Nnation

Snoods suck. 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

Team Ol' Fat Guys

Sprytle
Jackbob42
Melvvin
dlbaldwin01
Looking for boogemaster yet
and might need another...


Snoods suck.


----------



## walleye_18 (Mar 2, 2012)

Not many signing up, if someone wants to throw me on a team im down.


----------



## boogemaster (Mar 27, 2007)

Sprytle said:


> Team Ol' Fat Guys
> 
> Sprytle
> Jackbob42
> ...



I'm in.


----------



## Llewellin (Aug 19, 2004)

I am up for it to if anyone needs another member!!!


----------



## basshunter125 (Mar 31, 2011)

Im up also


=BASS


----------



## Birddogm33 (Nov 9, 2007)

I would like to sign up as well!


----------



## steveh27 (Oct 23, 2000)

I'll form a team: Gobbler Getters. I've taken a few toms (50) in 35 years of hunting them & this year I will be in Hillsdale county, after hunting in WY and SD but before PA. Now I need 5 of you to agree to be on the team. How about Walleye 18, llewellin, basshunter125 and birddogm33?

Steve


----------



## basshunter125 (Mar 31, 2011)

steveh27 said:


> I'll form a team: Gobbler Getters. I've taken a few toms (50) in 35 years of hunting them & this year I will be in Hillsdale county, after hunting in WY and SD but before PA. Now I need 5 of you to agree to be on the team. How about Walleye 18, llewellin, basshunter125 and birddogm33?
> 
> Steve


Sounds good. Also count on jimmy17 ill text him to see if he wants to join i think he does.


=BASS


----------



## steveh27 (Oct 23, 2000)

Sounds good BASS.


----------



## basshunter125 (Mar 31, 2011)

steveh27 said:


> Sounds good BASS.


Havent heard back from him but i will PM you when he texts back. Im pretty sure he plans on hunting it. I gotta go get a tag.


=BASS


----------



## Hemidan (Jul 27, 2007)

Team "Turkeys "R" Us"

1)Hemidan
2)bowhunter1
3)mrelkman
4)Kerby1
5)PLUMBDOG
6) working on #6


----------



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

*TOMFOOLERY*

*-Ack (Captain)
-Allspecieangler
-Blood Trail
-Firefighter
-Flockshot
-Ruger44man*


----------



## Birddogm33 (Nov 9, 2007)

steveh27 said:


> I'll form a team: Gobbler Getters. I've taken a few toms (50) in 35 years of hunting them & this year I will be in Hillsdale county, after hunting in WY and SD but before PA. Now I need 5 of you to agree to be on the team. How about Walleye 18, llewellin, basshunter125 and birddogm33?
> 
> Steve


I sent you a email but just incase you didn't get it count me in....Jay


----------



## Whitetail_hunter (Mar 14, 2012)

steveh27 said:


> I'll form a team: Gobbler Getters. I've taken a few toms (50) in 35 years of hunting them & this year I will be in Hillsdale county, after hunting in WY and SD but before PA. Now I need 5 of you to agree to be on the team. How about Walleye 18, llewellin, basshunter125 and birddogm33?
> 
> Steve


If you have room ill join, ill be hunting gratiot county if that matters


----------



## steveh27 (Oct 23, 2000)

whitetail you're on the team! Basshunter told me that you may join us. Thanks. Birddog is in as well. I've invited llewellin, he has yet to reply. We will need at least one more. I also invited walleye 18, but see under his name the label "banned". Not sure what that means, but I couldn't send him a pm, so he may not be allowed to join us.

Steve


----------



## wintrrun (Jun 11, 2008)

If you are still looking for another, steveh27 i'd be willing to join up.


----------



## steveh27 (Oct 23, 2000)

Wintrrun, you are on the Gobbler Getters team! We now have me, Basshunter125, Whitetail_hunter, Birddogm33, and Wintrrun. Waiting for one more. Llewellin are you in??

Steve


----------



## wintrrun (Jun 11, 2008)

Thanks steve.
Looking forward to it.


----------



## snowhunter (Mar 12, 2011)

I would like to join a team if any one needs me 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Hemidan (Jul 27, 2007)

Team "Turkeys "R" Us"

1)Hemidan
2)bowhunter1
3)mrelkman
4)Kerby1
5)PLUMBDOG
6)vizslagirl


we have a full team,now


----------



## muliefever (Jul 2, 2007)

Team Fandemic

Muliefever
timbrhuntr
fishineveryminuteofit
Afishyo
roo
gunner7848


----------



## Whitetail_hunter (Mar 14, 2012)

thanks steve. Im ready to kill them gobblers


----------



## steveh27 (Oct 23, 2000)

snowhunter,

Gobbler Getters needs 1 more member. Llewellin hasn't replied. Do you want on our team?

Steve


----------



## nmutroy (Jul 30, 2007)

Team Turkey Jerkies

nmutroy - Captain
Team Bell's
WillHunt4Food
tc scout
obeRON
Monsterbuck


----------



## snowhunter (Mar 12, 2011)

Thanks Steve I got put on a team last night but thanks for the invite 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Llewellin (Aug 19, 2004)

steveh27 said:


> whitetail you're on the team! Basshunter told me that you may join us. Thanks. Birddog is in as well. I've invited llewellin, he has yet to reply. We will need at least one more. I also invited walleye 18, but see under his name the label "banned". Not sure what that means, but I couldn't send him a pm, so he may not be allowed to join us.
> 
> Steve


I am in....Thanks


----------



## LoBrass (Oct 16, 2007)

WOW, this field should be easy to DOMINATE!!

Snoods RULE!!


----------



## fishineveryminuteofit (Mar 31, 2011)

LoBrass said:


> WOW, this field should be easy to DOMINATE!!
> 
> Snoods RULE!!


 
:gaga:Snoods DROOL:gaga:

most effective smack? elementary smack!


----------



## koz bow (Nov 18, 2006)

LoBrass said:


> WOW, this field should be easy to DOMINATE!!
> 
> Snoods RULE!!





















Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## steveh27 (Oct 23, 2000)

Our team is confirmed:

me, Basshunter125, Whitetail_hunter, Birddogm33, Wintrrun, and Llewellin!

Good luck to all!
Steve


----------



## jackbob42 (Nov 12, 2003)

The Ol' Fat Guys 
(confirmed)
jackbob42 - Captain
Sprytle
melvvin
dlbaldwin01
boogemaster
Liver and Onions


----------



## DGF (Nov 23, 2000)

It is with great sorrow that I inform you all your efforts will be for naught, however it is with great pleasure that I introduce the soon to be 2012 MS Turkey Contest Champions:

*Team Rubbernecks

1. DGF
2. Fishalot
3. dja05
4. hemry1982
5. thelastlemming
6. snowhunter*

I hope we haven't discouraged any other teams from entering. The second place spot is still open, and from looking at the 'talent' in this contest it's only going to take a whisker and a finger nail clipping to accquire it. :lol:

Good luck and hunt safe,

Dan


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

> DGF said:
> 
> 
> > It is with great sorrow that I inform you all your efforts will be for naught, however it is with great pleasure that I introduce the soon to be 2012 MS Turkey Contest Champions:
> ...


3 years, 2 CHAMPIONSHIPS!
Yup, don't get discouraged. That open spot for second will be the first looser to the Snoods!


*FEAR THE SNOOD!!! *


----------



## DGF (Nov 23, 2000)

Making an 'executive decision' to give yourselves the title again, eh'? At least wait till the season is over, then it'll be _slightly_ less fishy. 

Dan


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

> DGF said:
> 
> 
> > Making an 'executive decision' to give yourselves the title again, eh'? At least wait till the season is over, then it'll be _slightly_ less fishy.
> ...


Making excuses already eh? What ever works for ya!:lol::lol:


----------



## phensway (Nov 30, 2004)

QDMAMAN said:


> Making excuses already eh? What ever works for ya!:lol::lol:


You Old Boys only have Two Turkey Contest Wins? You talk a lot with only a little bit to show for it.


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

> phensway said:
> 
> 
> > You Old Boys only have Two Turkey Contest Wins? You talk a lot with only a little bit to show for it.


Three...counting yours.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Ol Tony keeps talking a lot of smack, but the mighty Tomfoolery is the only team to go back-to-back in history. '07, '08, and soon to be '12. (we also WON in '09, but a spur-less hen that received 10 points was the difference maker). Every other year we've been top 5. That, my friends, is a dynasty:evil:.

Get some!!!


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

Firefighter said:


> Ol Tony keeps talking a lot of smack, but the mighty Tomfoolery is the only team to go back-to-back in history. '07, '08, and soon to be '12. (we also WON in '09, but a spur-less hen that received 10 points was the difference maker). Every other year we've been top 5. That, my friends, is a dynasty:evil:.
> 
> Get some!!!


It aint braggin if you can back it up. The only top 5 recognition you get is what you give yourself.:evil::lol:
Lucky for the Fools I wasn't in the contest in 07 and 08. Just sayin!:evil::lol:


----------



## Percha Man (Mar 16, 2003)

I wanna play does anyone want me ?


----------



## kritterkiller (Nov 6, 2007)

The Beard Collectors are here to play!

kritterkiller (Team Captain)
jperry8
woundo
aondo
huntmaster143
hunterep 

Sign us up!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

